# Constipation and feeling cold...



## mrman (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all, as the subject suggests im wondering if there is any correlation between having constipation, indegestion and a feeling of being cold. Im still getting to terms with IBS, I think I've had it for about a year and im still trying to understand all the different symptons...especially feeling cold.Is this normal for IBS?Any info would be a great help.Thank you !


----------



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

Constipation is certainly a symptom of IBS.Feeling cold may just be incidental, but it could also be a symptom of hypothyroidism-- which is also a common cause of constipation.You may want to get your thyroid checked; it could be the underlying issue here.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The combo of feeling cold and constipation (particularly if you have other symptoms see: http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hypothyro...CTION=symptoms) could be thyroid issues.Doesn't have to be, but it sounds like a reasonable thing to get checked.


----------

